# Energy Levels



## Lester (Apr 11, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Well shit.. I think I'm getting old.. not really, but the effects of aging are taking place. Tired after big meals etc. 

Cut a long story short, I'm tired all day. Took 200mg of modafinil yesterday and it woke me up - no naps all day!

However I'm struggling with the gym/energy. Caffeine doesn't work on me due to years of abuse. 

What is out there to get the feeling back? I used to go into the gym with alot of energy and aggression, now I go in yawning.. any advice appreciated.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Crystal methamphetamine


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Are you doing shift work or a normal day shift?

What is your sleep like?

You mention caffeine but have you tried to reduce your caffeine intake? 

Get yourself a good sleep routine and try and keep it the same time every night. No caffeine past midday. Eat plenty of fruit and veg.

Spend time outdoors. Try and reduce stress levels. 

If you look on youtube for Matthew Walker he gives good advice about sleep.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Lester said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Well shit.. I think I'm getting old.. not really, but the effects of aging are taking place. Tired after big meals etc.
> 
> ...


How old are you?

I noticed a drop in energy and motivation when I hit 32 ish.

Didn't think it might be low T.

Turns out it was. I'm coming up 36 now.

Started self-prescribed TRT last month and feel loads better.


----------



## Lester (Apr 11, 2018)

Sleep 8 hrs per night, no stress in life what so ever. On a cruise of test too


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Lester said:


> Sleep 8 hrs per night, no stress in life what so ever. On a cruise of test too


Perhaps get some bloods done, look at your thyroid, progesterone and E2 levels as they can cause fatigue/tiredness.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Get a full panel done. Do you take multi vitamins?


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Lester said:


> Sleep 8 hrs per night, no stress in life what so ever. On a cruise of test too


Are you comparing your energy levels with how you feel while on cycle ? 
See lot's of guys complaining they feel flat when off drug's, but they actually just feel normal, it's just they are missing the on cycle buzz


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

sean m said:


> Are you comparing your energy levels with how you feel while on cycle ?
> See lot's of guys complaining they feel flat when off drug's, but they actually just feel normal, it's just they are missing the on cycle buzz


Depends how long they cycle off for. Steroid use can ruin your hormones for years even.


----------



## Tonyguy (Sep 15, 2021)

TRT helped me loads at 13.91 mol. Also doing sermorelin has dramatic improvement, I need 2 hours sleep a night & still wake up fresher. That's on sensible dose of 0.3mg.


----------

